
Why Google was wrong: Did James Damore really deserve to be fired? - antichaos
http://nydn.us/2vSnlfk
======
ankushnarula
Singer's essay might be one of the most balanced and thoughtful commentaries
on this debacle (along with the open page Heterodox Academy [1]).

[1] [https://heterodoxacademy.org/2017/08/10/the-google-memo-
what...](https://heterodoxacademy.org/2017/08/10/the-google-memo-what-does-
the-research-say-about-gender-differences/)).

------
majkinetor
"Google is a very selective employer, and so it is highly probable that
Google’s selection processes have led to Google employing women who are, in
specific traits, uncharacteristic of women as a whole"

Its strange how nobody until now addressed this almost certain phenomena and
what it means in relation to the memo.

